# What's Next for Glock Mdl 44?



## Ibndoo (Nov 25, 2014)

I would love to see a 22LR with a 10 round magazine from Glock, in a small package like the G42/43.

At this point I feel Glock has come out with just everything anyone could want expect a 22's; I wouldn't mind a 22 magnum like the Kel Tec's but I think a 22LR is more likely.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

I'd be happy if they just released the Glock 40.


----------



## Waterborne (Jun 8, 2015)

I wish they would offer a full size Glock in 22lr as a trainer model for my glock 17.


----------

